# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Гостевая книга >  где кнопка?

## Atul-Krishna das

А есть тут кнопочка, как было на старом форуме, чтобы нажать и вывелись все темы в которых ты сам писал?

----------


## Jamuna d. d.

> А есть тут кнопочка, как было на старом форуме, чтобы нажать и вывелись все темы в которых ты сам писал?


Она у Вас в профиле:

----------


## Atul-Krishna das

да, буду использовать. Однако это надо сначала найти свое сообщение где-то на форуме, а потом через него уже найти все свои собщения. Не очень удобно. Вот нашел еще можно в свой профиль зайти и там тоже есть кнопочка, однако это тоже не совсем удобно. Возможно ли сделать подобную "кнопку" рядом, например со "что нового?" кнопкой?

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас



----------


## Darshana

шо це? :smilies:

----------


## Atul-Krishna das

Спасибо, Вриндаван Чандра  :smilies:   :smilies:  это ты намекаешь на то, что мои поиски "кнопки" так же обречены как и поиски "кнопки" у электроника?  :smilies:

----------


## Atul-Krishna das

> шо це?


Это Урий  :smilies:

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> Спасибо, Вриндаван Чандра   это ты намекаешь на то, что мои поиски "кнопки" так же обречены как и поиски "кнопки" у электроника?


Не, это я примерно предполагаю, как выглядит уставший администратор форума, когда кто-то просит у него новую кнопку. Ласково ответит, а потом, пока никто не видит, - шлемом об дерево.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас



----------


## Darshana

Еще есть вот такой вариант. 
Если у Вас стоит установка в профиле подписываться на все темы, в которых Вы оставили сообщения, то проще всего найти темы, в котрых Вы участвовали вот так:
*Форум=>Навигация=>Темы с подпиской*

----------


## Darshana

А еще один вариант есть.

Справа вверху наживаете закладку *Кабинет* и там сразу вот такое выдает:

----------

